# Heading to Amsterdam



## missabus (Feb 24, 2013)

My grandparents are originally from the Netherlands, and I've recently been toying with the idea of heading over to Amsterdam for a a few years to try to get "back to my roots." Can anyone offer advice on living, finding a job, networking, etc? Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The Netherlands can be tough for foreigners. Take a look at the website for your local Dutch embassy or consulate (since that's where you'll have to apply for a visa). Generally, you'll need to have a job offer in hand, with your employer-to-be having gotten work permission for you (not always easy to do).

It would help immensely if you speak Dutch. If not, you will be required to learn the language if you intend to stay for more than a year or two.

Here is the Dutch government site on immigration: Immigration | Asylum policy and immigration | Government.nl There is lots of good information available on the various Dutch government websites in English, regarding everything from immigration to how the tax system works.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

The Dutch government is tough and bureaucratic on immigrants, on the other side once your in nothing that really hinders you to anything you like. Rules for immigration have tightened quite substantial over the last 10 year but it you have an education in a needed occupation area, family reunion based on nationality or a local sponsor then things should be easy. Check IND.nl for details.


----------



## gbv (Apr 30, 2013)

Check the website from Kamernet, if you google it you will find a website with lots of cheap rooms.


----------



## isabellek (May 23, 2013)

Housing in Amsterdam can be quite expensive. Not sure what you're looking for, but if you're looking for just a room (withing 20 minutes cycling to the centre), be prepared to pay around €500 for something like 12m2... 

Finding a job is a bit harder for everyone at the moment. But seeing you're from the U.S., you're probably fluent in English which can be a plus. But still you'll probably need to learn some Dutch. Networking isn't very different I think... Though sometimes it may be a bit less formal. Like we have Vrijdagmiddag-borrels (just getting some drinks somewhere in a cafe with colleagues friday afternoon, after work) which is a good opportunity to do some informal networking.


----------

